# DIY/Part Livery in Wokingham/Bracknell/Ascot/Windsor areas



## KarenE (12 January 2015)

Hi

Now my son is grown up I am looking to get another horse as I have some spare time on my hands!  I had my last horse for 25 years when I lived in Scotland. 

I now live in Bracknell but work in Windsor and was wondering if anyone could recommend any livery yards in these areas. 

I can find quite a few yards online but most of them seem to be full, and it would be nice to have some personal recommendations as this is new territory for me. 

Any help will be gratefully received. 

Cheers.

Karen


----------



## Hexx (13 January 2015)

Tile Place Stables in Old Windsor has  a spare box - not sure if it is spoken for or not, but worth a ring.

Also try:

Dell Park Farm
Kimbers Farm
Mane Matters at Bourne Brook Stables
Hornbuckle Farm, Drift Road
Lakeside
Parkview (quite expensive)


----------



## KarenE (14 January 2015)

Hi Hexx

Many thanks for your message. 

I have already contacted most of these yards, but they do not have any vacancies. 

I will contact the other yards in the next couple of days, if I can find their contact details. 

Cheers. 

Karen


----------



## neddy man (14 January 2015)

try www.liveryfinder.co.uk  or  www.liverylist.co.uk


----------



## KarenE (14 January 2015)

Thanks neddy man - I will take a look at them! 

Cheers. 

Karen


----------

